
About the Crowd PR “Group” - FRAUDWATCHMAN
http://www.kickstarterforum.org/watching-the-crowd-pr-group-t7966.html
======
FRAUDWATCHMAN
I did some research into several crowdfunding marketing agencies and wanted to
share my findings here. It's a must read if you are considering working with a
marketing agency for your crowdfunding campaign.

